# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Mozambique - Hòn ngọc quý của Ấn Độ Dương

## hangnt

_Nguồn: wensite báo Phụ Nữ_

Mozambique là quốc gia nằm ven biển Ấn Độ Dương, thuộc miền Đông Nam châu Phi, phía Nam giáp với Nam Phi, phía Bắc giáp Tanzania, phía Đông giáp Malawi, Zambia, Zimbabwe và Swaziland.

Với bờ biển dài và đẹp nằm dọc theo Ấn Độ Dương, Mozambique là một trong những quốc gia có nhiều tuyến điểm du lịch hấp dẫn và thú vị, thu hút du khách yêu thích thiên nhiên, biển cả, chuộng các môn thể thao dưới nước.


Maputo là thủ đô của Mozambique. Đây là thành phố lớn nhất và có nhiều hải cảng quan trọng. So với các thành phố cận sa mạc Sahara của châu Phi thì vùng ngoại ô của Maputo trông có vẻ nhỏ hơn. Những con đường ở đây rợp bóng cây, không khí rất dễ chịu. Nhiều gian hàng rong và chợ ven đường luôn đông người và hoạt động sôi nổi, góp phần làm cho cuộc sống ở đây thêm sinh động. Đến Maputo, du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng những công trình độc đáo của kiến trúc sư Gustave Eiffel: nhà ga Maputo và Para dos Trabalhadoresi nổi tiếng.

Du khách có thể tham quan Viện bảo tàng nghệ thuật quốc gia, nơi trưng bày nhiều bộ sưu tập nghệ thuật hoàn hảo của người Mozambique, bao gồm nhiều bức tranh sơn dầu nổi tiếng.


Du khách không nên bỏ qua trung tâm Mercado ở quận Baixa – nơi bán các loại hải sản tươi sống như cá, cua, mực... và các loại trái cây thơm ngon, rau củ tươi, cùng nhiều thực phẩm tuyệt hảo.

Du khách cũng nên dành thời gian để dạo mát ở khu vực gần khách sạn Avenida Julius Nyerere. Nơi đây có nhiều gian hàng bày bán đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ, quà lưu niệm và nhiều sản phẩm địa phương khác. 

Tại bãi biển Ponta d’Ouro, du khách có thể bơi lặn khám phá lòng đại dương và lướt sóng. Du khách cũng đừng bỏ lỡ chuyến tham quan các bãi đá ngầm Manta xinh đẹp. Hầu hết các điểm du lịch bơi lặn đều ở độ sâu từ 25 - 30 m nên bạn sẽ được hướng dẫn  và trang bị đầy đủ các dụng cụ bơi lặn.  


Nếu du khách thích tìm hiểu nét kiến trúc độc đáo của Mozambique thì Inhambane là địa chỉ đáng được tham quan. Thị trấn Inhambane cách thủ đô Maputo khoảng 484 km. Nơi đây có nhiều công trình kiến trúc tuyệt đẹp và được xem như một trong những thị trấn đẹp nhất Mozambique. Từ bán đảo này, du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp rộng lớn của toàn vịnh trong khu vực.

Còn gì thú vị hơn khi được nghỉ mát tại các khu nghỉ dưỡng xung quanh bãi biển Tofo. Bãi biển này thu hút khách du lịch đến tham quan vì khung cảnh đẹp, những buổi tối vui nhộn và là nơi lý tưởng để bơi lặn. Nơi đây còn có nhiều nhà hàng phục vụ các món ăn ngon. Ngoài ra, du khách có thể ngắm nhìn các dãy núi đá hùng vĩ, cá voi Humpback và cá mập voi bơi lội.

Bơi với ống thở là một hoạt động thể thao giải trí thú vị. Tham gia môn thể thao này, du khách có thể bơi lội cùng loài cá mập voi lớn nhất thế giới. Mặc dù loài cá này có miệng rộng hơn 1 m và mình dài 8 m nhưng hoàn toàn vô hại. Nếu may mắn, du khách còn có thể bơi lội cùng với loài cá heo và cá đuối hoặc có thể ngắm nhìn chúng từ trên thuyền.


Một điểm du lịch không kém phần hấp dẫn khác của Mozambique là Archipelago. Khu vực này hiện là khu bảo tồn công viên quốc gia. Những đụn cát được tìm thấy khắp Archipelago và các hồ nước mặn trong đất liền đã thu hút nhiều loài chim biển đến cư trú. Ngoài ra, những rạn san hô rộng lớn ở khu vực này cũng là nơi sinh sống của hàng nghìn loài cá và động vật có vú. Với cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên tươi mát, bãi biển đẹp, mặt biển êm đềm, giá cả lưu trú phải chăng và các dịch vụ tiện ích, Archipelago được gọi là “Hòn ngọc của Ấn Độ Dương”.

Du khách còn có thể tham quan các điểm du lịch hấp dẫn khác ở Mozambique như : Ilha de Mozambique, Palacio Gobierno, Nampula, đập Cahora Bassar…

----------


## showluo

Du khách còn có thể tham quan các điểm du lịch hấp dẫn khác ở Mozambique như : Ilha de Mozambique, Palacio Gobierno, Nampula, đập Cahora Bassar… ==> thích thật :d đúng là thế giới rộng lớn
Lần đầu mới biết về quốc gia này đấy

----------


## Taeyeon0903

nổi tiếng như vậy mà h mới bik à bạn ^^
mình thì nghe nói lâu rồi chỉ có cái là chưa được đi thôi >.<

----------

